
Want to “express yourself” and make the world a better place? Learn how to code - mobisit
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/do-you-want-express-yourself-make-world-better-place-learn-silvio/
======
DyslexicAtheist
then go to work for the likes of Palantir, Booze-Alan, and all other great
employers in the surveillance industrial complex. Great advise!

If you really want to make the world a better place, 1) travel to poor
countries and get some perspective 2) work with disabled, homeless, addicts or
former prisoners ...

Probably the last place you'll be able to change the world is by learning to
code. What a slap in the face this article is to anyone actually doing night
shifts as nurse or working in an elderly facility for peanuts.

